# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.7.1 released:

## TIGER_GSM

​*-Added G350, G3815, G7580, I9060, I9080, I407, T399, I8260 FULL Support** -Added New Unlocking solution that include android 4.3 and 4.4.2 on  I317, I337, I337m, I747, I9305, I9505, M919, M919V, T889, T889V, T999.
This new solution will NOT affect 3G/4G and IMEI while unlocking.  -Added New IMEI Repair solution that include android 4.3 and 4.4.2 on I317, I337, I337m, I747, I9305, I9505, M919, M919V, T889, T889V, T999.   Is HIGHLY Recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
- On NsTeam Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- On NsPro Support Area.*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي عماد

----------

